# WMAA East Coast Fall Camp



## Cebu West (Aug 3, 2004)

World Modern Arnis Alliance East Coast Fall Camp 
 October 2nd & 3rd 2004 
 Philadelphia, PA.

The instructor for the camp will be Datu Tim Hartman, who was one of Professor Remy Presas' top students. Training at the camp will cover Modern Arnis techniques as taught by Professor Presas, and with all the refinements he implemented over the years.

This will be an excellent opportunity to make sure your Modern Arnis techniques are correct and up to date.

The two day event will include a catered lunch on Saturday, bottled water and snacks during breaks, and plenty of free parking.

On Friday evening October 1st, there will be a black belt test for qualified members of the WMAA, followed by a black belt only training session.

Camp Times:      Saturday   11AM  to  6PM  *  Sunday   11AM  to  4PM

The cost for the camp will be $150.00 when pre-registered by September 25th, and $175.00 cash at the door. Saturday's lunch along with snacks and water are included in the camp fee.

For those attending from out of the Philadelphia area, there will be hotel information available upon request.

Contact & Information:        Sal Todaro            610-543-2624                     salvi1@aol.com


----------



## Cebu West (Aug 9, 2004)

This years camp will be located just 10 minutes from the Philadelphia International Airport in Folsom ,PA.
For those attending from out of town I have just blocked off some rooms at the Microtel Inn right across from the airport. Rooms are $75 per night for a double. They also have a free airport shuttle.
I will post more info as it becomes available.

SAL


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 9, 2004)

For those thinking about attending, Sal put on a hell of a great camp last year, and this year looks to be just as much fun.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm already in, is it at the firehouse?


----------



## Cebu West (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, It's the Folsom Fire Co. hall on the 2nd floor.


----------



## DanRyunAndrew (Aug 13, 2004)

WOW! I'm glad I was FINALLY able to fix my laptop... and get back in!

I'll make sure to write down the training dates... last year was a blast!

Can we SUMO again?  :supcool: 

Regards,

Andy


----------



## Cebu West (Aug 15, 2004)

Camp and hotel info, along with directions are now posted on our web site at 

www.cebuwest.com

SAL    :asian:


----------



## Cebu West (Sep 14, 2004)

Just a reminder that the camp is getting close.

Sal     artyon:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 16, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing all of you guys again!

artyon:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 16, 2004)

Y'all have a good time, and send in some detailed write ups.  I'm missing this one due to a family wedding the same weekend.

(I'd rather be training....)


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 23, 2004)

10 days until the camp!
artyon:


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 23, 2004)

I'll be at my bacholer party, drinking and smoking a fat Cuban Cohiba, thinking of all you!  artyon:


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 23, 2004)

> have a good time, and send in some detailed write ups. I'm missing this one due to a family wedding the same weekend.




'sok....send Susan instead.

 :rofl:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 26, 2004)

Tick Tock


----------



## James Miller (Sep 27, 2004)

Four Days and counting!


----------



## James Miller (Sep 29, 2004)

Bump.:uhyeah:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 4, 2004)

Just got back. I had a great time! More to follow.
artyon:


----------



## Cebu West (Oct 4, 2004)

Another great camp with an excellent job done by Datu Hartman. We had a good mix of participants that ranged from novices to seasoned black belts.

The basic theme for the training was to cover encounters from opponents of different abilities, ranging from a person with no martial arts training to those with training other than the Filipino arts and then those that are trained as we are. 

Following this theme we worked from basic blocking and countering to advanced stick sparring. The upper end stuff continued on to some Balintawak sets.
We started on Sunday with a blade defense set and moved on to advanced stick work.

We had an excellent catered lunch and a presentation to Datu Hartman of the
*Presas Crystal*.

Good training, good friends and good food. It doesn't get any better than that.

Sal


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 4, 2004)

What is the Presas Crystal?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 4, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> What is the Presas Crystal?



It is an ancient artifact. :rofl:


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 5, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> It is an ancient artifact. :rofl:


Thanks for the clarification. :asian:


----------

